# wellness/wellness core



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

What's the difference in wellness puppy and wellness core?


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Wellness core is really high in protein. It also is grain free.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

so is there no core for puppy? I see that the regular wellness puppy does not claim to be grain free, is that right?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think the CORE is considered 'all life stages'.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Core also seemed to get a higher rating than some of the other Wellness dry varieties:
Wellness Core Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating

Nice 5 out of 5 stars!


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

There isn't a Wellness Core for puppies to my knowledge. It is for "All Life Stages" though. Wellness Puppy formula isn't grain free.


----------

